# Prayer meeting preaching



## Polanus1561 (May 17, 2017)

1. Other than length (which I assume its around 15 mins) what other elements differ?
2. What are the texts you would use?
3. What are some pitfalls you observe in yourselves(and others) while doing this?


----------

